# Various Pictures - Not Gibbs Nor Havanese



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I found these on-line today


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

One more


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

all so cute!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Made my day


----------



## bben (Nov 6, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

The one with the boy and his dog on his back... **tears**


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tra_po said:


> The one with the boy and his dog on his back... **tears**


I remember that&#8230; I'm pretty sure it was a U.P. photo from Thailand during the huge flooding they had a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I LOVE THOSE KINDS OF PICTURES!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

